# Lift Kit



## BugEyedBeetle (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anyone know of a company making a kit to raise the Beetle? I think any Mk6 lift kit would work, but I'm looking to install it on my Beetle. I'm starting a project to make the first Mk2 Baja. It's starting with a lift, and eventually will include a 4mo swap and the IS38 turbo upgrade.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Someone has done something similar but I have no information just found the photos


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

You should be banned for just posting pictures of such a hideous beast! :laugh:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Tiguan springs

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=341676


----------



## rich5665 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm going to follow along, I've been wanting to put a 1" lift on my '14 from the day I bought. It won't be a true Baja Bug. But I want a little insurance when I drive a few back roads when camping. I'm planning on a brush guard once the bug is lifted. Pesky deer have a tendency to not get out of the road when a car is coming.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome idea, I don't see any reason why a mk6 kit wouldn't fit

posted via tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

rich5665 said:


> I'm going to follow along, I've been wanting to put a 1" lift on my '14 from the day I bought. It won't be a true Baja Bug. But I want a little insurance when I drive a few back roads when camping. I'm planning on a brush guard once the bug is lifted. Pesky deer have a tendency to not get out of the road when a car is coming.


From experience from my Xterra, a brush guard would do more damage than without it. They're only for looks. The issue is, if you hit anything with any force, they fold/bend back doing broad damage to the hood. Without it, the damage would be much more localized to the impact site. 

If you want protection against a deer, look at ARB or Shrockworks bumpers. They'll easily survive a deer impact. They'll add several hundred pounds to the front of your Beetle, but that's what it will take to get that kind of protection. But they're made from 1/4-3/8" plate steel. Do the physics...

Now a Beetle with an ARB? Yeah, baby!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rich5665 (Oct 16, 2015)

It's more for the extra lights, not the impact protection. I took one out with My Mazda last year, I had several close calls with the Beetle in the 4 months that I've owned it.

Sent from my SM-N900T


----------

